# [Risolto] Problemi aggiornamento a pam-0.99

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento da pam 0.78-r5 a 0.99.8.1-r1...inizialmente mi segnalava di controllare l'how-to per l'aggiornamento, che ho seguito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The most common presence of orphan files in /etc/pam.d are the backup files created by most editors, ending with a tilde character (~). The remaining files, unless you created them yourself for your particular setup, should be safe to remove (or at least move away), as they are probably leftovers from previously installed packages.
> 
> 

 

Io avevo solo xdm come file trovato da qfile...l'ho quindi spostato, e ha iniziato a fare il processo di emerge, fino a che...

```

-lpam -L../libpam_misc -lpam_misc 

tst-pam_limits1.c: In function `main':

tst-pam_limits1.c:130: error: `RLIMIT_NICE' undeclared (first use in this function)

tst-pam_limits1.c:130: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

tst-pam_limits1.c:130: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [tst-pam_limits1.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DLIBPAM_COMPILE -I../libpam/include -I../libpamc/include -I../libpam_misc/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -Winline -Wshadow -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/tst-pam_dispatch1 tst-pam_dispatch1.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1/libpam -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1/libpam_misc /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1/libpam_misc/.libs/libpam_misc.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1/libpam/.libs/libpam.so -ldl

creating tst-pam_dispatch1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1/xtests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/work/Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Qualche idea?

Grazie a tutti,

LastHopeLast edited by LastHope on Wed Nov 21, 2007 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

quel limite dovrebbe essere impostato in resource.h o negli header del kernel o da glibc (su chi vada a linkare non so, bisognerebbe vedere un pelo più di output forse)

che versioni hai installate di glibc e kernel-headers ?

----------

## LastHope

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quel limite dovrebbe essere impostato in resource.h o negli header del kernel o da glibc (su chi vada a linkare non so, bisognerebbe vedere un pelo più di output forse)
> 
> che versioni hai installate di glibc e kernel-headers ?

 

Ciao,

in effetti ho delle versioni vecchie (e dovendo fare la tesi sotto Linux, ho sempre avuto paura ad aggiornare che poi mi crashasse il tutto  :Razz: ):

```

dani@dani_lap ~/tesiLevner/Latex $ eix glibc

[U] sys-libs/glibc

     Available versions:  (2.2)  [P]2.2.5-r10 [P]2.3.2-r12 2.3.5-r3 2.3.6-r4 2.3.6-r5 2.4-r4 2.5-r2 2.5-r3 2.5-r4 **2.5.1 ~2.6 2.6.1 ~2.7

        {build debug erandom glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp hardened linuxthreads-tls multilib nls nptl nptlonly pic profile selinux userlocales vanilla}

     Installed versions:  2.3.6-r3(2.2)(11:59:39 06/11/06)(-build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls -multilib nls nptl -nptlonly -pic -profile -selinux -userlocales)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

dani@dani_lap ~/tesiLevner/Latex $ eix linux-headers

[U] sys-kernel/linux-headers

     Available versions:  *2.0.40-r1 *2.2.26-r1 2.4.26-r1 ~2.4.33.3 2.6.8.1-r4 2.6.11-r2 ~2.6.11-r3 *2.6.11-r4 2.6.11-r5 *2.6.11-r6 *2.6.16 ~2.6.17 2.6.17-r1 2.6.17-r2 ~2.6.19.2-r2 ~2.6.20-r2 2.6.21 2.6.22-r2 ~2.6.23 ~2.6.23-r1

     Installed versions:  2.6.11-r2(09:28:26 06/11/06)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Linux system headers

```

Se per aggiornare PAM devo aggiornare tutto questo, mi sa che aspetto (per sicurezza, non scateniamo Murphy) di essermi laureato  :Smile: ...

Grazie del tip!

----------

## Peach

ok, quando lo farai leggiti tutte le guide che erano sticky tempo fa sull'update dei due pacchetti e se hai problemi posta pure.

 :Wink:  in bocca al lupo per la tesi

----------

## Flameeyes

Ho corretto il problema di RLIMIT_NICE da un po', quindi dovresti poter ora aggiornare senza problemi, a patto di fare un emerge --sync prima  :Smile: 

Anzi nel frattempo è stato stabilizzato almeno su alcune architetture (amd64 e x86 comprese) PAM 0.99.9.0 quindi ti sei risparmiato una compilazione, va  :Wink: 

(Ed è caldamente suggerito aggiornare visto che lo 0.78 è vulnerabile con pam_console abilitato e in aggiunta non è più supportato.)

----------

## LastHope

Ciao,

in effetti questa volta pam e' stato emerso correttamente...tuttavia, adesso non mi parte piu' Firefox da utente (invece da root va).

Gli altri programmi invece mi sembra che funzionino correttamente...

Questo e' il mio system-auth...ho sbagliato qualcosa?

```

auth       required     pam_env.so

auth       sufficient   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok

auth       required     pam_deny.so

account    required     pam_unix.so

password   required     pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 try_first_pass retry=3

password   sufficient   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok md5 shadow

password   required     pam_deny.so

session    required     pam_limits.so

session    required     pam_unix.so

```

Ho dimenticato/sbagliato qualcosa?

Grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

EDIT: riavviando il sistema, firefox e' partito correttamente...metto [risolto]  :Smile: 

----------

## Flameeyes

Che io sappia comunque Firefox non ha nulla a che vedere con PAM.

----------

## LastHope

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Che io sappia comunque Firefox non ha nulla a che vedere con PAM.

 

Secondo me, era dovuto ad una extension di firefox per cui non partiva piu'...ne ho diverse, ma ho il sospetto che AllPeers (di cui mi compariva l'output su console se lanciavo firefox da aterm che era stato caricato) avesse un qualche problema...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## adam_z

stesso problema ... stessa soluzione.

ora xdm dove lo metto? o lo posso cancellare ?

GRAZIE

----------

